# The Healing FOr dp here. IT is caused by Fluoride (calcified pineal gland)



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola!

How are you doing? 
I want to tell u something very important.
You are a victim of a scam, fluoride scam.
Fluoride is the only reason you have depersonalization.

Why? Fluoride causes calcification of Pineal Gland.
U know how in spiritual teachings they say, that Pineal Gland is the seat of the Self.
You are being cut away from yourself because of fluoride.

Fluoride causes the calcium u eat to transform in a way, it then makes a crust on top of the Pineal Gland!!!
I experienced this myself.

Many years ago I was getting depersonalization.

After many years some events in my life lead me to realize some things about myself, and I ended up eating c-vitamine for many months. That's how u can dissolve the calcium layer from the gland.

That layer is the only reason u have depersonalization. Even partial one.

Some say here on sites, that you would see it in scans. I don't even think the doctors are looking at it.
They don't necessarily think there's something abnormal in that calcification ( I've heard).
They think that Pineal Gland only has to do with melatonine production. But I know that is everyones center, and it makes you hollow and sick, if you are not attached to it.

There has been some conspiracy theories about this in internet.
I know they are true.
Over 50% of 50 y. old people are in this condition. It makes them weak. I know, I experienced that myself.
I hope you believe me.
Please stop eating your meds. (?), I've heard that they won't help you anyways. How could they? Since you're cut away from yourSelf.
(You can't do this cleanse unless u quit meds, 'cause the meds mess up the nervous system, when u trying to heal it when doing the cleanse.
Please, please. Try this.
*************************************************************
C-vitamine cleanse
Eat c-vitamine for 4-6(-?) months ~3000 mg every day. (would be quicker cleanse if u ate more.)
The vitamine must be acid nautralized because acidity harms pineal gland and body.

You can also use spirulina to aid the process.
U know the cleanse is working if: ( 2-4(-?) months after starting the cleanse)
-You have restless feet
-Pulling in muscles
-Pressure in the eyes/head
-Going back/forth from old consciousness to the new
-Feet not working (just for moment)

If u do the cleanse, don't use stimulants in the same time. They irritate the nervous system.

(In the end, want to tell u where is fluoride, avoid it.
-In USA in drinking water
-toothpaste
-Beer
-Cigarettes ( there's Manitou brand with 0 added toxins)
-Pesticides (especially grapes)
-Tamarind
-In dentists they put-
-Some meds, for ex. yeast infection

Have a nice cleanse.
 Heli


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it certainly is a contriubing factor and may be the mystery reason why some people have this for so long but dp is not only caused from flouride flouride may prolong it but i dont think its the direct cause in most cases. it may cause anxiety though so idkk.


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Fluoride also makes people open multiple threads about the same thing?


I made too many threads, got too excited. I deleted some now


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry but this theory you're spewing as fact is bs. Calicification in the body shows up on scans. And no one thing causes all mental illness and other medical problems. I only wish I could post this reply to all dozen of your posts. You even put it in the poll
section without making it a poll.

This is just troll covered spam


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Helenen (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

u people are fucking idiot sheeple who are 2 scared to accept the truth the nazis used soudium flouride the soviets used sodium flouridee fact. why hmmmm to help the jews fight cavites dont think so. flouride is horrible for you and while i dont think its the only cause for dp it surely could contribute. illuminati is reaal histroical fact. So keep drrinking ur flouride and diet coke and enjoy ur dp







thanks helena for shedding somes light.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

nodice said:


> Please see a pdoc - and if he brings up the idea of ant-psychotics for you, do not be surprised.
> 
> Hope you get the help you need -
> 
> ...


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

go down a bottle of tooth paste asshole and a few diet dcokes while ur at it


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

DP boy said:


> nodice go down a bottle of tooth paste ya asshole and a few diet cokes while ur at it


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

im almost out of my 7 month dp since i started taking helenas type of advice


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

let me guess everyone commenting heres on prozac


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Why don't we all just move on to a new thread?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Why don't we all just move on to a new thread?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i wasnt talking about the pineal gland just things ive leaarned about flouride in general. idk exactly what effects the pinal gland have on dp. there is however plenty of science linking anxiety to flouriede and Aspertame. i only call u people sheeple cause it seems ur being a dick to helena and she could be on to something. Every one gets real touchy when flourides brought up.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Jude_Quinn said:


> Instead of calling all of us "idiot sheeple", how about showing us some scientific facts with sources so we can better understand your point of view. I want to see a scientific journal or a study or something that points to the calcification of the pineal gland as the source of our problem. You're about as convincing as Kirk Cameron for fucks sake. As far as I know, all this shit about fluoride is a bunch of pseudo-science.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

kirk cameron imlfao


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow. I never thought that maybe fluoride was behind depersonalization. I'm not sure that's entirely true, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to stop ingesting it and to do a cleanse. I've very against fluoride actually. I'm looking into getting a reverse osmosis filter for my water (that is the only way to get fluoride out of your drinking water), and I've already stopped using toothpaste with fluoride in it.

There is a kind of fish oil you can get to help decalcify your pineal gland. It's called Blue Ice Skate Liver Fish Oil. I've heard from a lot of people that it helped decalcify their pineal glands. I'm really interested in trying it.

Nearly everyone has a calcified pineal gland. Doctors don't always see it in scans, because the pineal gland is so small in comparison to your entire brain. Even if they did see it, they wouldn't tell you if it was calcified or not, because it's so normal to have it be calcified.

If you want to decalcify it:

-Drink Reverse Osmosis water only
-Don't drink soda
-Brush your teeth with flouride free toothpaste (fluoride is actually very bad for you. It can cause all sorts of problems such as cancer and tooth decay)
-Don't take calcium supplements
-Eat less dairy and meat products and more fruits and veggies
-Eat less processed foods.
-Try the Skate Liver fish oil I mentioned.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

What this person is saying may be bs, or not true, but fluoride is actually bad for you. I'm not sure it's linked to depersonalization, but it's linked to many other illnesses. I think a lot of people would feel better if they eliminated fluoride from their water/diet/toothepaste and decalcified their pineal gland. Who knows, maybe it would help at least a little wtih DP? I guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I've heard calcification is bad for you... I took vitamin K2 and D3 (Which apparently aid the absorption of calcium) for a while in big doses, and after introducing a multivitamin a while a go on top (with cacium in it) I got a majorly bad vertigo episode. I then researched the vertigo a little and heard it could be calcification or something along those lines, so I quit the K2 and D3 and I haven't had a dizzy spell like it since thankfully. It probably wasn't connected, but I think I made the right decision anyway - I had been taking those k2 and d3 doses for a while and I probably needed a break from them.

As for fluoride... Well I've heard bad things about it here and there, so I'm sure it's better if it's not ingested. It's not a massive lifestyle change - Why not quit and see I guess?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

This claim is absolute bollocks.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha

The thing about fluoride is true tho the Germans put it in society's drinking water to turn them docile and so they can be easily controlled ... I don't think it contributes to DP tho lol coz if it did why don't many other ppl get DP

We all share similar characteristics when it comes to emotional abuse and dysfunction families


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

yea i dont think it is soley responsible for dp by any means but chemiacals affect the brain and some cause anxiety flouride is one of them


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

missjess said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> The thing about fluoride is true tho the Germans put it in society's drinking water to turn them docile and so they can be easily controlled ...


No


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

they put it in concetration camp water so did soveits russia in there gulags


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it possible that some people have a fluoride sensitivity which may contribute to negative emotional states? Anything is possible, but I doubt it's a sole or even central cause of DP. There's simply too much family systems and attachment disorder commonality among DP sufferers.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think fluoride gives you DP, otherwise everyone who brushes their teeth with toothpaste would have it!!


----------



## esshall (May 30, 2009)

Crates of oranges from Costco in my kitchen right now! Crates stacked on crates! I'm drowning in oranges!


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ClassC (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually it stems off from a panic attack during times of extreme anxiety in which case the symptoms take place. This could be through emotional trauma or the likes. They can become chronic when a person becomes obsessed about them and locks them in a constant loop.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Please, please, please close this thread.


----------



## 2Wild (Mar 30, 2011)

DOES THIS RELATE TO DR AT ALL ???


----------

